# How Much Sugar Per Day ???



## Andy 074 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi,

Bit confused...How much sugar is acceptable per day while bulking up.

Per meal what am i looking for in sugar content?

Fruit is high in Sugar.....is this a good Sugar?

Good/Bad Sugars ??

Thanks:confused1:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

I've never understood what's bad about sugar, sure if you're trying to lose weight then you don't want such a fast energy source.

But unless youre planning on running a marathon.. Why do you need complex carbs?

Sorry, not hijacking, it's relevant.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

MillionG said:


> I've never understood what's bad about sugar, sure if you're trying to lose weight then you don't want such a fast energy source.
> 
> But unless youre planning on running a marathon.. Why do you need complex carbs?
> 
> Sorry, not hijacking, it's relevant.


Thought you knew everything and were only here for the banter?


----------



## Andy 074 (Mar 23, 2010)

Fair Comment. Just keep reading up that the sugar stores as fat on the muscle?


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Dan said:


> Thought you knew everything and were only here for the banter?


I like to foray into learning every now and then.

I've decided I already know the answer, just humoring you all 

And as I said, I know everything until I learn something new.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

it's about the impact of carb on insulin and blood sugar level playing up all day long.. insulin is highly anabolic but at the same time it pushes all nutrient to store so it's easily pushes fat to store also having your blood sugar level playing up and down by insulin all day your in the zone of high risk of becoming a diabetic , but on the other hand complex carb raises your blood sugar level but very slowly it doesn't cause a big spike so your less likely to store fat and your energy level will be steady and gradually drops rather crashing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

Dan said:


> Thought you knew everything and were only here for the banter?


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Andy 074 (Mar 23, 2010)

Makes sense..... What should i be looking for in sugar in take? What do you recommend per day?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

sugar as in table sugar ? or naturally occurring ?


----------



## Andy 074 (Mar 23, 2010)

Naturally occurring sugar...im prone to hazelnut yogurt and rice pudding.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i donn't about rice pudding never had any never look at them so i can't comment on that.

but yogurt is fine mate. is just like milk as long as is not added sugar. obviously if your trying to cut up then thats a whole another story. but i don't think having 100 or 200g of yogurt would make you fat. but over all just aim for complex carb for energy. if you have fruit have an apple which is better you get some fiber which slows down the insulin impact.


----------



## Andy 074 (Mar 23, 2010)

Are natural juice drinks ok? smoothies and such? ;-)


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

personally i would avoid juice. pure simple sugar don't do anything.


----------



## Andy 074 (Mar 23, 2010)

Many thanks for the advise....... ;-)


----------

